# Vore rp



## Vorelover467 (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone who wants to do a vore rp with me, I am available to do it in notes of FA, Skype, Kik, and in the conversations. I'm willing rp with anyone. 
If your not into vore but you want to rp with me, we can talk it out to do an rp we both may enjoy. 
Feel free to send me a note or something if you have any questions.


----------



## Heebjeeb (Oct 4, 2016)

i'm into sophisticated vore personally. like, we have nice shiny silverware, we both cut off and eat a tiny piece of one another, dab our lips with a napkin, and then walk away and never see each other again


----------



## Rumblylullabies (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm interested in vore ;o I'm fine with any kind, except anal v.v"


----------



## Vorelover467 (Dec 12, 2016)

Rumblylullabies said:


> I'm interested in vore ;o I'm fine with any kind, except anal v.v"


Of course. Do you have Skype?


----------



## Keirons14 (Mar 9, 2017)

Is this RP still going?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 9, 2017)

Keirons14 said:


> Is this RP still going?


Of course.


----------



## Keirons14 (Mar 11, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Of course.


okay so may we rp? ive sent you the info through pm on furaffinity


----------



## Space Husky (Mar 29, 2018)

I'd love to rp! Kik: CaptainCat375


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 13, 2022)

Do you have biscord


----------



## Candywing (Mar 17, 2022)

hey space husky you want to do a roleplay


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 17, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> Do you have biscord


I do apologize for the delay but yes, I have discord.


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 19, 2022)

Vorelover467 said:


> I do apologize for the delay but yes, I have discord.


Did you send me your Discord information


----------



## Crimcyan (Mar 19, 2022)

@Smityyyy likes to rp


----------



## Smityyyy (Mar 20, 2022)

I hate you @Crimcyan


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 20, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I hate you @Crimcyan


Lmao


----------



## Artboy1 (Mar 23, 2022)

Do you have any limits in vore or other fetishes? Preds you are uncomfortable with, etc.


----------



## Alis309 (Apr 22, 2022)

I'd love to rp if you like unwilling prey?


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 5, 2022)

Alis309 said:


> I'd love to rp if you like unwilling prey?


I would unfortunately I prefer willing prey.


----------

